# Judge this horse's build!



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Aww, nobody? Are the pics working fine or is this just a flop thread?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Your attachments do not work.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok! Thx for telling me! here they are again, maybe these will function as planned:


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Slightly downhill


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

How bout this one:


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

and here is my giraffe 
































and miover being a jerk, and not wanting to go back into his paddock (was his first time out of that paddock


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

bump. :-|


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Hm. Not sure which one to do, but the OP's second post (dark bay) looks slightly uphill.

Next challenge?:


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Judge TBforever's horse 1st, then this guy:









Note that the paint horse that I just posted is a rescue horse, that's why he's a bit underweight.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

TBForever, it's super hard to tell but he might be the tiniest bit downhill- although with those withers, he's probably level and it's an optical illusion :3


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

How bout the paint I posted?


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

bump. :wink:


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

ANYBODY!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Meh? Meh?


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

@KatieAndZanzibar: he looks uphill, maybe more on the even side though.


----------

